# Tradimorra 1



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

Gli equilibri stanno cambiando,la vecchia guardia è sotto assedio,i nuovi avanzano in cerca di gloria e potere.E adesso chi rischia il culo è il"messia"che combatte da solo la sua battagila ormai è accerchiato:"Tacco a spillo sbriciolata","princy"e "busco il sanguinario"gli stanno strappando i peli del culo a morsi.I"i nuovi"son tremendi fra le loro fila"Princy" e "ZadiG"sono le figure più promettenti, eterni nemici, ma con coglioni fumanti,insieme a loro avanza "Busco" il sanguinario.Stanno cadendo uno ad uno,"il messia","zod"sembrano ridotti ai minimi termini.Dopo la caduta Del"CHIAVICA VENETO"e di quei quattro dementi che gli andavano dietro, nuovi equilibri e alleanze si stanno creando.Vi raccomando i cani sciolti:"lds"e Frithurik"detto"mo so cazzi tua"Intanto "i gestori" detti"lecter e Savastano"cercano di arginare le continue sommosse,con risultati non proprio apprezzabili.Intanto oscuro"il signore della notte"aspetta il suo momento,dopo aver cagato in faccia al"CHIAVICA VENETO"cerca di mantenere il potere della vecchia guardia...intanto i nuovi avanzano......


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli equilibri stanno cambiando,la vecchia guardia è sotto assedio,i nuovi avanzano in cerca di gloria e potere.E adesso chi rischia il culo è il"messia"che combatte da solo la sua battagila ormai è accerchiato:"Tacco a spillo sbriciolata","princy"e "busco il sanguinario"gli stanno strappando i peli del culo a morsi.I"i nuovi"son tremendi fra le uloro fila"Princy" e "ZadiG"sono le figure più promettenti, eterni nemici, ma con coglioni fumanti,insieme a loro avanza "Busco" il sanguinario.Stanno cadendo uno ad uno,"il messia","zod"sembrano ridotti ai minimi termini.Dopo la caduta Del"CHIAVICA VENETO"e di quei quattro dementi che gli andavano dietro, nuovi equilibri e alleanze si stanno creando.Vi raccomando i cani sciolti:"lds"e Frithurik"detto"mo so cazzi tua"Intanto "i gestori" detti"lecter e Savastano"cercano di arginare le continue sommosse,con risultati non proprio apprezzabili.Intanto oscuro"il signore della notte"aspetta il suo momento,dopo aver cagato in faccia al"CHIAVICA VENETO"cerca di mantenere il potere della vecchia guardia...intanto i nuovi avanzano......


Ah ah ah sta attento che vengo li e ti incendio :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah sta attento che vengo li e ti incendio :rotfl:


Certo in che modo?


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

_statt' senza penzieri
mandiamo gli Admin a' Schpagna
e truvamm' na fatica_


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

*oscuro il grande*

ma non hai nulla di meglio da fare?!


----------



## Frithurik (10 Ottobre 2014)

*sei forte*



oscuro ha detto:


> Gli equilibri stanno cambiando,la vecchia guardia è sotto assedio,i nuovi avanzano in cerca di gloria e potere.E adesso chi rischia il culo è il"messia"che combatte da solo la sua battagila ormai è accerchiato:"Tacco a spillo sbriciolata","princy"e "busco il sanguinario"gli stanno strappando i peli del culo a morsi.I"i nuovi"son tremendi fra le loro fila"Princy" e "ZadiG"sono le figure più promettenti, eterni nemici, ma con coglioni fumanti,insieme a loro avanza "Busco" il sanguinario.Stanno cadendo uno ad uno,"il messia","zod"sembrano ridotti ai minimi termini.Dopo la caduta Del"CHIAVICA VENETO"e di quei quattro dementi che gli andavano dietro, nuovi equilibri e alleanze si stanno creando.Vi raccomando *i cani sciolti:"lds"e Frithurik"detto"mo so cazzi tua"I*ntanto "i gestori" detti"lecter e Savastano"cercano di arginare le continue sommosse,con risultati non proprio apprezzabili.Intanto oscuro"il signore della notte"aspetta il suo momento,dopo aver cagato in faccia al"CHIAVICA VENETO"cerca di mantenere il potere della vecchia guardia...intanto i nuovi avanzano......


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ma non hai nulla di meglio da fare?!


Tu dovresti allearti con me,"I nuovi"avanzano,e tu che fai?stai senza pensieri?dajie unisciti a me stecca para,e fermiamo "I nuovi"


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dovresti allearti con me,"I nuovi"avanzano,e tu che fai?stai senza pensieri?dajie unisciti a me stecca para,e fermiamo "I nuovi"


ATTENTO che LUI è un sovversivo....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Frhiturik*



Frithurik ha detto:


>



Ti ho visto azzannare è scarnificare "IL CHIAVICA VENETO"ti sei avventato su di lui quando ormai era piegato in due,quando ormai non contava più un cazzo,quando ormai tutti avevano capito che merda di uomo era,non hai avuto alcuna pietà,sei pericoloso....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ATTENTO che LUI è un sovversivo....



Gas tu da che parte stai?tieni presente che dalla mia parte ho:simy,viola,fiamma,sbiciolata,eratò,sienne,nicka,e sto convincendo minerva detta"PREDICA A CAZZO"


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas tu da che parte stai?tieni presente che dalla mia parte ho:simy,viola,fiamma,sbiciolata,eratò,sienne,nicka,e sto convincendo minerva detta"PREDICA A CAZZO"


hai tante donne dalla tua parte, per cui STO con TE ovviamente


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli equilibri stanno cambiando,la vecchia guardia è sotto assedio,i nuovi avanzano in cerca di gloria e potere.E adesso chi rischia il culo è il"messia"che combatte da solo la sua battagila ormai è accerchiato:"Tacco a spillo sbriciolata","princy"e "busco il sanguinario"gli stanno strappando i peli del culo a morsi.I"i nuovi"son tremendi fra le loro fila"Princy" e "ZadiG"sono le figure più promettenti, eterni nemici, ma con coglioni fumanti,insieme a loro avanza "Busco" il sanguinario.Stanno cadendo uno ad uno,"il messia","zod"sembrano ridotti ai minimi termini.Dopo la caduta Del"CHIAVICA VENETO"e di quei quattro dementi che gli andavano dietro, nuovi equilibri e alleanze si stanno creando.Vi raccomando i cani sciolti:"lds"e Frithurik"detto"mo so cazzi tua"Intanto "i gestori" detti"lecter e Savastano"cercano di arginare le continue sommosse,con risultati non proprio apprezzabili.Intanto oscuro"il signore della notte"aspetta il suo momento,dopo aver cagato in faccia al"CHIAVICA VENETO"cerca di mantenere il potere della vecchia guardia...intanto i nuovi avanzano......


:risata: :risata: :risata:


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> hai tante donne dalla tua parte, per cui STO con TE ovviamente



sei squallido.

se avesse avuto *dietro* JB tu cosa avresti fatto?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei squallido.
> 
> se avesse avuto *dietro* JB tu cosa avresti fatto?


ke curioso.......

avrei guardato le performance, ovviamente


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei squallido.
> 
> se avesse avuto *dietro* JB tu cosa avresti fatto?


Si sarebbe messo in fila :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Si sarebbe messo in fila :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dovresti allearti con me,"I nuovi"avanzano,e tu che fai?stai senza pensieri?dajie unisciti a me stecca para,e fermiamo "I nuovi"


ti sono stato sempre dietro, lo farò anche questa volta.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai tante donne dalla tua parte, per cui STO con TE ovviamente


Gas per onestà intellettuale è bene metterti al corrente che tutte le donne che ho menzionato hanno le mutande saldate al culo,o il culo saldato alle mutande,statt' con tanti pensieri....quindi se non vuoi morire di pippe come sta accadendo a me....pensaci bene....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Wolf*

Tu che fai?nuovi o vecchi?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas per onestà intellettuale è bene metterti al corrente che tutte le donne che ho menzionato hanno le mutande saldate al culo,o il culo saldato alle mutande,statt' con tanti pensieri....quindi se non vuoi morire di pippe come sta accadendo a me....pensaci bene....


non la danno?
vebbè, per me non è una novità, per cui continuo ad usare le mani.....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Princy*



Principessa ha detto:


> :risata: :risata: :risata:


Le nostre strade si dividono,stai prendendo troppo terreno.....TROPPO!


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli equilibri stanno cambiando,la vecchia guardia è sotto assedio,i nuovi avanzano in cerca di gloria e potere.E adesso chi rischia il culo è il"messia"che combatte da solo la sua battagila ormai è accerchiato:"Tacco a spillo sbriciolata","princy"e "busco il sanguinario"gli stanno strappando i peli del culo a morsi.I"i nuovi"son tremendi fra le loro fila"Princy" e "ZadiG"sono le figure più promettenti, eterni nemici, ma con coglioni fumanti,insieme a loro avanza "Busco" il sanguinario.Stanno cadendo uno ad uno,"il messia","zod"sembrano ridotti ai minimi termini.Dopo la caduta Del"CHIAVICA VENETO"e di quei quattro dementi che gli andavano dietro, nuovi equilibri e alleanze si stanno creando.Vi raccomando i cani sciolti:"lds"e Frithurik"detto"mo so cazzi tua"Intanto "i gestori" detti"lecter e Savastano"cercano di arginare le continue sommosse,con risultati non proprio apprezzabili.Intanto oscuro"il signore della notte"aspetta il suo momento,dopo aver cagato in faccia al"CHIAVICA VENETO"cerca di mantenere il potere della vecchia guardia...intanto i nuovi avanzano......




Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

No vabbè...

:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

però Tramorra suona meglio


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann


E busco tu sei un altro....!Ti sei presentato in punta di piedi,adesso ti stai facendo il"MESSIA"poi sarà oscuro il tuo obbiettivo...ti aspetto al varco,non tengo paura e niscun'


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E busco tu sei un altro....!Ti sei presentato in punta di piedi,adesso ti stai facendo il"MESSIA"poi sarà oscuro il tuo obbiettivo...ti aspetto al varco,non tengo paura e niscun'


Noi regoleremo i conti di persona. Scegli tu l'arma. Ovviamente l'unico mio veto è l'uccello. In quel caso non ho speranza.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè...
> 
> :rotfl:


Va bene un cazzo,ti devi affiliare.....


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Va bene un cazzo,ti devi affiliare.....


NICKA da quando ha cambiato avatar è irriconoscibile


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Busco*

E chi cazzo sei tu per sederti a tavolo con me e sfidarmi?un passo alla volta ragazzo....,e per quanto riguardo il pisello ti sfiderà LUI che con 2 cm di cazzo e alla pari con te.


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va bene un cazzo,ti devi affiliare.....


Ok, ma qual è la prova da superare?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma qual è la prova da superare?


cambiare avatar


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> cambiare avatar


Ma tu in teoria manco dovresti vedermi visto che hai gli occhi coperti!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma qual è la prova da superare?



LA PECORA.Avete visto in giro"O MESSIA"?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu in teoria manco dovresti vedermi visto che hai gli occhi coperti!


BRAVA! 
in teoria.....


non ti si può guardare


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> LA PECORA.Avete visto in giro"O MESSIA"?


già....
perchè altro non lo consiglio.... con quell'apparecchio....... :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> LA PECORA.Avete visto in giro"O MESSIA"?


Vabbè, allora passo a mani basse...e culo alto...


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas tu da che parte stai?tieni presente che dalla mia parte ho:simy,viola,fiamma,sbiciolata,eratò,sienne,nicka,e sto convincendo minerva detta"PREDICA A CAZZO"


E io???


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Princy*



Principessa ha detto:


> E io???


E tu sei il nuovo che avanza..tu stai dall'altra parte....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli equilibri stanno cambiando,la vecchia guardia è sotto assedio,i nuovi avanzano in cerca di gloria e potere.*E adesso chi rischia il culo è il"messia"che combatte da solo la sua battagila ormai è accerchiato:"Tacco a spillo sbriciolata","princy"e "busco il sanguinario"gli stanno strappando i peli del culo a morsi.*I"i nuovi"son tremendi fra le loro fila"Princy" e "ZadiG"sono le figure più promettenti, eterni nemici, ma con coglioni fumanti,insieme a loro avanza "Busco" il sanguinario.Stanno cadendo uno ad uno,"il messia","zod"sembrano ridotti ai minimi termini.Dopo la caduta Del"CHIAVICA VENETO"e di quei quattro dementi che gli andavano dietro, nuovi equilibri e alleanze si stanno creando.Vi raccomando i cani sciolti:"lds"e Frithurik"detto"mo so cazzi tua"Intanto "i gestori" detti"lecter e Savastano"cercano di arginare le continue sommosse,con risultati non proprio apprezzabili.Intanto oscuro"il signore della notte"aspetta il suo momento,dopo aver cagato in faccia al"CHIAVICA VENETO"cerca di mantenere il potere della vecchia guardia...intanto i nuovi avanzano......


See. Leggi meglio.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*O messia*

Messia tu sei encomiabile.Da solo stai reggendo botta,anche tu stai strappando a loro i peli del pube a morsi,è uan guerra niente male,tieni botta alla grande,ma da solo....ti vedo accerchiato.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

ti prendo a morsi oscuro!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Messia tu sei encomiabile.Da solo stai reggendo botta,anche tu stai strappando a loro i peli del pube a morsi,è uan guerra niente male,tieni botta alla grande,ma da solo....ti vedo accerchiato.


In verità ti dico: nulla possono le armate delle tenebre contro la giusta potenza di nostro Signore (che poi sarei sempre io).


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

La lenta parabola discendente di un personaggio. E come tutti i personaggi che non conoscono l'umiltù, grida alla cazzo fino all'ultimo respiro. 

[video=youtube;Ige2M4aT0Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ige2M4aT0Zw[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> ti prendo a morsi oscuro!


A te ti conviene affiliarti e stare dalla mia parte...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Messia*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> In verità ti dico: nulla possono le armate delle tenebre contro la giusta potenza di nostro Signore (che poi sarei sempre io).



Messia sei uno tosto, ti stai facendo troppi nemici.Sinistre presenze dietro il tuo culo si addensano,saette di carne puntano le tue fetide chiappe,stai attento....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La lenta parabola discendente di un personaggio. E come tutti i personaggi che non conoscono l'umiltù, grida alla cazzo fino all'ultimo respiro.
> 
> [video=youtube;Ige2M4aT0Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ige2M4aT0Zw[/video]
> 
> Buscopann


Più una roba tipo questa:


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te ti conviene affiliarti e stare dalla mia parte...


O lui o me...entrambi non ci puoi avere...


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più una roba tipo questa:


Occhio che anche lui non ha fatto una bella fine. Poi si dice che sia risorto. Ma lo hanno visto in pochi. E da 2000 anni a questa parte mai che si sia fatto vivo una volta.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Messia sei uno tosto, ti stai facendo troppi nemici.Sinistre presenze dietro il tuo culo si addensano,saette di carne puntano le tue fetide chiappe,stai attento....


Il Signore è il mio pastore in Sua presenza non temerò alcun male (o disagiato).


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Signore è il mio pastore in Sua presenza non temerò alcun male (o disagiato).


Ma non ci bastava Trinità?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Messia*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Signore è il mio pastore in Sua presenza non temerò alcun male (o disagiato).



Messia,io da boss della vecchia guardia ti dico:stai attento...guardati le spalle ti stai facendo troppi nemici.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Occhio che anche lui non ha fatto una bella fine. Poi si dice che sia risorto. Ma lo hanno visto in pochi. E da 2000 anni a questa parte mai che si sia fatto vivo una volta.
> 
> Buscopann


L'importante è lasciare un buon ricordo ed un pessimo profumo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Messia,io da boss della vecchia guardia ti dico:stai attento...guardati le spalle ti stai facendo troppi nemici.


Quando Tuba canterà tre volte qualcuno mi tradirà.


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non ci bastava Trinità?


Quoto. Direi che basta e avanza... [emoji12]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo in che modo?


In ogni modo


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

se serve una madonna ditelo pure


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> _statt' senza penzieri
> mandiamo gli Admin a' Schpagna
> e truvamm' na fatica_


Ehm scusi messere la traduzione letterale in italiano da "a'Schpagna ...na fatica "  :mexican:? Please


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas tu da che parte stai?tieni presente che dalla mia parte ho:simy,viola,fiamma,sbiciolata,eratò,sienne,nicka,e sto convincendo minerva detta"PREDICA A CAZZO"


A me mi usano come lanciafiamme


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ti sono stato sempre dietro, lo farò anche questa volta.


Dietro a oscuro ?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*BE*

Allora aspetto ansioso.....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas per onestà intellettuale è bene metterti al corrente che tutte le donne che ho menzionato hanno le mutande saldate al culo,o il culo saldato alle mutande,statt' con tanti pensieri....quindi se non vuoi morire di pippe come sta accadendo a me....pensaci bene....


santa verità :mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante è lasciare un buon ricordo ed un pessimo profumo.


Se ti vuoi immolare per la nostra salvezza hai la mia benedizione. Fai in fretta però. Che il pessimo profumo già si sente.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> santa verità :mexican:


Promesse tante...mutande che volano nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te ti conviene affiliarti e stare dalla mia parte...


Si ma così se li affili tutti ...poi contro chi combatte l'armata ? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te ti conviene affiliarti e stare dalla mia parte...


cosa stai facendo?
reclutando per la guerra?

guarda che io voglio il posto da generale.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2014)

:risata:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se serve una madonna ditelo pure


Per il presepe tieniti libera. Per la via crucis dobbiamo trovare una Maria Maddalena.
Ci vorrebbe anche un Longino che infila la lancia nel petto. Propongo di evitare però inutili spargimenti di sangue. Forniamo a Oscuro un tubo del gas e ci pensa lui a usarlo come meglio crede sul nostro Messia. 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Fiammè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma così se li affili tutti ...poi contro chi combatte l'armata ? :rotfl::rotfl:


Fiammè i nuovi so tosti.....Zadig,Princy,Busco....mettici pure quella gran testa di cazzo di calimero col culo nero....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se ti vuoi immolare per la nostra salvezza hai la mia benedizione. Fai in fretta però. Che il pessimo profumo già si sente.
> 
> Buscopann


E' che voialtri siete già condannati, e la puzza che avverti è quella di zolfo propria di Lucifero. Pentitevi, pentitevi.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> cosa stai facendo?
> reclutando per la guerra?
> 
> guarda che io voglio il posto da generale.


Tu sei appena arrivato e già pretendi?prometti bene, al massimo puoi fare il mio capozona...per ora...!Se ti sta bene ti do il controllo del forum libero...e vedi che ci sta un testa di cazzo con il culo nero che attenta ai miei coglioni...


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

forse sarebbe meglio proporre un gesù già trentatreenne che come primipara sarei un po' attempata





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Per il presepe tieniti libera.* Per la via crucis dobbiamo trovare una Maria Maddalena.
> Ci vorrebbe anche un Longino che infila la lancia nel petto. Propongo di evitare però inutili spargimenti di sangue. Forniamo a Oscuro un tubo del gas e ci pensa lui a usarlo come meglio crede sul nostro Messia.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammè i nuovi so tosti.....Zadig,Princy,Busco....mettici pure quella gran testa di cazzo di calimero col culo nero....:rotfl:


Io per il Forum sono nuovo come l'ovetto kinder tra i cioccolatini

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> _statt' senza penzieri
> mandiamo gli Admin a' Schpagna
> e truvamm' na fatica_


Tu stà senza penzieri.......

O te vuò venì a pigghia u perdono ?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Promesse tante...mutande che volano nulla.


Le mie non volano ...eventualmente si strappano   io ancora non ho capito che devo combattere ma non importa attendo istruzioni :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammè i nuovi so tosti.....Zadig,Princy,Busco....mettici pure quella gran testa di cazzo di calimero col culo nero....:rotfl:


Stai facendo un casino della madosca :carneval: io sempre lanciafiamme resto


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse sarebbe meglio proporre un gesù già trentatreenne che come primipara sarei un po' attempata


Il trucco fa miracoli. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io per il Forum sono nuovo come l'ovetto kinder tra i cioccolatini
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:Ma infatti ma com'è che sei nuovo ? Hai falsificato la carta di identità ? Ti sei fatto la plastica e risulti più giovane ?


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei appena arrivato e già pretendi?prometti bene, al massimo puoi fare il mio capozona...per ora...!Se ti sta bene ti do il controllo del forum libero...e vedi che ci sta un testa di cazzo con il culo nero che attenta ai miei coglioni...


arrivai tempo addietro, poi mi persi, ma sono ritornato, come Ulisse ad Itaca.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma infatti ma com'è che sei nuovo ? Hai falsificato la carta di identità ? Ti sei fatto la plastica e risulti più giovane ?


Per farsi notare in questo Forum bisogna usare un linguaggio consono. Per 10 anni non sono esistito. :mexican:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu stà senza penzieri.......
> 
> O te vuò venì a pigghia u perdono ?



Ascoltami bene che non ripeterò la cosa due volte.Da adesso LDS ha il controllo dei litigi in forum libero...c'è problema?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> arrivai tempo addietro, poi mi persi, ma sono ritornato, come Ulisse ad Itaca.
> 
> View attachment 9284





Buscopann ha detto:


> Per farsi notare in questo Forum bisogna usare un linguaggio consono. Per 10 anni non sono esistito. :mexican:
> 
> Buscopann


Alla fine siete tutti della vecchia guardia :singleeye:Oscuro serve una nuova strategia mi sa


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per farsi notare in questo Forum bisogna usare un linguaggio consono. Per 10 anni non sono esistito. :mexican:
> 
> Buscopann


ma va là.

di te mi ricordo benissimo...parliamo di anni fa, parecchi, ma mi ricordo.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascoltami bene che non ripeterò la cosa due volte.Da adesso LDS ha il controllo dei litigi in forum libero...c'è problema?



ti do un rosso... non posso sopportare codesta vista :blank:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Per farsi notare in questo Forum bisogna usare un linguaggio consono. Per 10 anni non sono esistito. :mexican:
> 
> Buscopann



E vabbuò,mò però devi decidere arò vuò stà!!!


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine siete tutti della vecchia guardia :singleeye:Oscuro serve una nuova strategia mi sa


bisogna richiamare persa, l'utente più incredibile ( insieme a minerva sia ben chiaro ) che abbia mai letto.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*VIola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ti do un rosso... non posso sopportare codesta vista :blank:


Tu fai quello che dico io.....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascoltami bene che non ripeterò la cosa due volte.Da adesso LDS ha il controllo dei litigi in forum libero...c'è problema?


Lo raccomandi tu ? 

Cioè, semo sicuri ? Non è una cosa da poco.....e LDS con la estone non è che ha fatto tutto sto figurone....Ma se lo raccomanda Oscuro me fido.


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per farsi notare in questo Forum bisogna usare un linguaggio consono. Per 10 anni non sono esistito. :mexican:
> 
> Buscopann


Praticamente sei nato ieri!!


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine siete tutti della vecchia guardia :singleeye:Oscuro serve una nuova strategia mi sa


Quando mi sono registrato Miss andava ancora a scuola con lo zaino dell'invicta 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bisogna richiamare persa, l'utente più incredibile ( insieme a minerva sia ben chiaro ) che abbia mai letto.


Incredibile in che senso?


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo raccomandi tu ?
> 
> Cioè, semo sicuri ? Non è una cosa da poco.....e LDS con la estone non è che ha fatto tutto sto figurone....Ma se lo raccomanda Oscuro me fido.


Perderete me...ma tanto che ve frega...tenetevi LDS...poi se c'è bisognoa di qualcuna che lo meni non contate su di me!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu fai quello che dico io.....


bello! sono sottomessa solo quando pare a me


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo raccomandi tu ?
> 
> Cioè, semo sicuri ? Non è una cosa da poco.....e LDS con la estone non è che ha fatto tutto sto figurone....Ma se lo raccomanda Oscuro me fido.



Io ci metto lds voi metteteci un vostro uomo....così controlliamo ogni zona del forum,e in ogni zona ci deve essere il controllo.CHiaro che i nostri referenti non devono pestarsi i piedi.Io per forum libero indico LDS.-


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli equilibri stanno cambiando,la vecchia guardia è sotto assedio,i nuovi avanzano in cerca di gloria e potere.E adesso chi rischia il culo è il"messia"che combatte da solo la sua battagila ormai è accerchiato:"Tacco a spillo sbriciolata","princy"e "busco il sanguinario"gli stanno strappando i peli del culo a morsi.I"i nuovi"son tremendi fra le loro fila"Princy" e "ZadiG"sono le figure più promettenti, eterni nemici, ma con coglioni fumanti,insieme a loro avanza "Busco" il sanguinario.Stanno cadendo uno ad uno,"il messia","zod"sembrano ridotti ai minimi termini.Dopo la caduta Del"CHIAVICA VENETO"e di quei quattro dementi che gli andavano dietro, nuovi equilibri e alleanze si stanno creando.Vi raccomando i cani sciolti:"lds"e Frithurik"detto"mo so cazzi tua"Intanto "i gestori" detti"lecter e Savastano"cercano di arginare le continue sommosse,con risultati non proprio apprezzabili.Intanto oscuro"il signore della notte"aspetta il suo momento,dopo aver cagato in faccia al"CHIAVICA VENETO"cerca di mantenere il potere della vecchia guardia...intanto i nuovi avanzano......



Chiamata alle armi? 
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Ti*



viola di mare ha detto:


> bello! sono sottomessa solo quando pare a me


Questo è il momento giusto allora.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando mi sono registrato Miss andava ancora a scuola con lo zaino dell'invicta
> 
> Buscopann


Quando mi sono registrato Napoleone aveva da poco vinto ad Austerlitz

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando mi sono registrato Miss andava ancora a scuola con lo zaino dell'invicta
> 
> Buscopann


cioè la trama di Tradìmorra è tutta da rifare :singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci metto lds voi metteteci un vostro uomo....così controlliamo ogni zona del forum,e in ogni zona ci deve essere il controllo.CHiaro che i nostri referenti non devono pestarsi i piedi.Io per forum libero indico LDS.-


La piazza di spaccio in cucina già me la controlla a uaglioncella campana..Eliade, e quelle tiene a capa pe a guerra 

Nicka, tu invece tiene a guerra 'n capa......tu ave a controlla o Privè.......


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Chiamata alle armi?
> :rotfl:


Tu puoi stare serenamente dalla mia parte.O stai con i nuovi?


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bisogna richiamare persa, l'utente più incredibile ( insieme a minerva sia ben chiaro ) che abbia mai letto.


Guarda che Persa è qui tra noi. Scrive. E ti legge pure.

Buscopann


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il momento giusto allora.



no. non sono d'accordo... scegli meglio i tuoi generali


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbuò,mò però devi decidere arò vuò stà!!!


Io sto con chi mi paga di più

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> La piazza di spaccio in cucina già me la controlla a uaglioncella campana..Eliade, e quelle tiene a capa pe a guerra
> 
> Nicka, tu invece tiene a guerra 'n capa......tu ave a controlla o Privè.......



Nel privè ci sto io,e come controllo metto gas con viola.In cucina fa chell' che vuò tu, me pass manc po' cazz.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> no. non sono d'accordo... scegli meglio i tuoi generali



Capizona non generali..Vabbè ma tu cosa mi dai a me?gira voce che hai un bel culo ma inavvicinabile....


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel privè ci sto io,e come controllo metto gas con viola.In cucina fa chell' che vuò tu, me pass manc po' cazz.


Ohhhhh iatevenn a fancul!!!!!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel privè ci sto io,e come controllo metto gas con viola.In cucina fa chell' che vuò tu, me pass manc po' cazz.



capirai io e gas insieme che ci meniamo pe Roma juve e il primo che casca è RIGORE PE A JUVE!!!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capizona non generali..Vabbè ma tu cosa mi dai a me?gira voce che hai un bel culo ma inavvicinabile....


diciamo che le mie chiappe sono solo per intenditori comunque non sono io che do a te, ma tu a me, che me offri???


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che Persa è qui tra noi. Scrive. E ti legge pure.
> 
> Buscopann



che donna.

mi ricordo ancora le ramanzine che mi faceva quando scopavo senza preservativo perché a 23 anni chiamavo principessa quella con cui tradivo la mia ex.

grande persa!
non ti ho dimenticata.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che donna.
> 
> mi ricordo ancora le ramanzine che mi faceva quando scopavo senza preservativo perché a *23 anni chiamavo principessa quella con cui tradivo la mia ex.
> 
> ...


Corsi e ricorsi storici.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> diciamo che le mie chiappe sono solo per intenditori comunque non sono io che do a te, ma tu a me, che me offri???


Posso scrivertelo in privato?


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perderete me...ma tanto che ve frega...tenetevi LDS...poi se c'è bisognoa di qualcuna che lo meni non contate su di me!



ma che vuoi menare....ora che so che non sei vecchia e decrepita, ti picchio io.

tieni presente che adesso non ci sarà più lo scotto della prima legnata...


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Corsi e ricorsi storici.


soprattutto ricorsi.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*No*

E no,donne,anziani e bambini non si toccano.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci metto lds voi metteteci un vostro uomo....così controlliamo ogni zona del forum,e in ogni zona ci deve essere il controllo.CHiaro che i nostri referenti non devono pestarsi i piedi.Io per forum libero indico LDS.-



vecchia guardia contro nuova guardia?

la chiamata alle armi prevede un cambio di avatar.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso scrivertelo in privato?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,donne,anziani e bambini non si toccano.


Vorrei l'elenco degli anziani e dei bambini


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



viola di mare ha detto:


>


Allora è un si?se ti metti quelle scarpe poi....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei l'elenco degli anziani e dei bambini


Sei stronza.....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che vuoi menare....ora che so che non sei vecchia e decrepita, ti picchio io.
> 
> tieni presente che adesso non ci sarà più lo scotto della prima legnata...


MAEEEEESTROOOO!!!! LDS mi mena!!!


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei l'elenco degli anziani e dei bambini


se cominciamo a mettere dei paletti per l'età e cominciamo a considerare anziani quelli sopra una determinata cifra direi che ce ne sono parecchi.:incazzato:


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> MAEEEEESTROOOO!!!! LDS mi mena!!!


magari te piace pure.....

:kick:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora è un si?se ti metti quelle scarpe poi....



ti stai mettendo a rischio e stai mettendo a rischio anche me, sei consapevole di questo vero? :scared:


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> magari te piace pure.....
> 
> :kick:


A te sicuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei stronza.....:rotfl:


Premesso che si sono stronza e lo so per certo  lo hai scritto tu ... Io l'ho solo "inserito" nel contesto del forum


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ti stai mettendo a rischio e stai mettendo a rischio anche me, sei consapevole di questo vero? :scared:



Mi piace il rischio.A te?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se cominciamo a mettere dei paletti per l'età e cominciamo a considerare anziani quelli sopra una determinata cifra direi che ce ne sono parecchi.:incazzato:


Non per dire ma con quell'avatar mi riesce difficile vederti incazzato


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non per dire ma con quell'avatar mi riesce difficile vederti incazzato



quest'avatar era dedicato all'utente cancellato, chiaramente adesso non se ne sente più il bisogno e lo cambierò con uno consono alla guerra che si sta per scagliare.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace il rischio.A te?


dipende... 
da adesso in poi mi appello alla facoltà di non rispondere


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dipende...
> da adesso in poi mi appello alla facoltà di non rispondere


O meglio al Quinto EMendamento  Anche se in ritardo " che figata di sandali" :up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Oscuro*

Oscuro...oscuro,oscuro!Gli animi  erano un po' troppo accesi e con questo 3d sono riuscito a stemperarli,ma quando lascerò chi cazzo mi sostituirà?


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro...oscuro,oscuro!Gli animi erano un po' troppo accesi e con questo 3d sono riuscito a stemperarli,ma quando lascerò chi cazzo mi sostituirà?


nessuno può sostituirti, neanche il messia.

rifletti, cazzo!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O meglio al Quinto EMendamento  Anche se in ritardo " che figata di sandali" :up:



si hai ragione per entrambe le cose


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*LuiLui*



Lui ha detto:


> nessuno può sostituirti, neanche il messia.
> 
> rifletti, cazzo!


A breve andrò via...tuba già è al corrente...


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu che fai?nuovi o vecchi?


Con i vecchi ovviamente ... senza considerare che la dolcissima ninfetta è con te


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

ci saluterai anche tu a modo CIAO CIAO?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> ci saluterai anche tu a modo CIAO CIAO?


Certo che vi saluterò.


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

sarà una tristissima giornata. meglio non pensarci, mi viene già da piangere


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A breve andrò via...tuba già è al corrente...


'nvedi questo prima chiama alle armi poi è uno dei primi a telare ... e 'sti cazzi


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> nessuno può sostituirti, neanche il messia.
> 
> rifletti, cazzo!


Quoto


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

*fiammetta*

noi due la pensiamo sempre allo stesso modo, c'è una certa affinità tra noi, non trovi? 

cosa potrà mai significare?


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A breve andrò via...tuba già è al corrente...


l'unico posto dove puoi andare a breve è lo sculacciaio...

tiratela di meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> noi due la pensiamo sempre allo stesso modo, c'è una certa affinità tra noi, non trovi?
> 
> cosa potrà mai significare?


Confermo ci sono diverse affinità  significa che ci intendiamo e abbiamo gli stessi punti di vista e... ( fai questo sforzo e posta la ricetta degli arancini )


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Messia sei uno tosto, ti stai facendo troppi nemici.Sinistre presenze dietro il tuo culo si addensano,*saette di carne puntano le tue fetide chiappe*,stai attento....


E' lui che provoca con atteggiamenti equivoci.
[video=youtube;rWX7YXGRKHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWX7YXGRKHo[/video]


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

gli arancini te li preparo io di persona alla prima occasione, poi, come ben sai, ti offro il cannolo.

il dessert è sempre piacevole dopo un pasto. penso tu condivida.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> gli arancini te li preparo io di persona alla prima occasione, poi, come ben sai, ti offro il cannolo.
> 
> il dessert è sempre piacevole dopo un pasto. penso tu condivida.


 Sei un buongustaio


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' lui che provoca con atteggiamenti equivoci.
> [video=youtube;rWX7YXGRKHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWX7YXGRKHo[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro...oscuro,oscuro!Gli animi  erano un po' troppo accesi e con questo 3d sono riuscito a stemperarli,ma quando lascerò chi cazzo mi sostituirà?


In realtà stamani è il Messia che sembra più tranquillo. Avrà preso la pillolina. Poi però quando finisce l'effetto comincia a dare del coglione a destra e a sinistra anche a chi posta le ricette nel piccolo angolo della cucina 

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu puoi stare serenamente dalla mia parte.O stai con i nuovi?


Io mi metto comodo e mi "svizzero" tutto per bene. La neutralità è il mio pane quotidiano. E poi ho già dato in altre sedi. 

In ogni caso ogni nuovo deceduto sarà un onnivoro in meno per cui io vinco sempre. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2014)

*President*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' lui che provoca con atteggiamenti equivoci.
> [video=youtube;rWX7YXGRKHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWX7YXGRKHo[/video]



IMMORTALE tu mi servi nel privè.Tu mi devi tenere buoni certi scazzi in privè.President detto l'immortale,vedi che cazzo devi fare,e poi occupatevi di quel pijanculo di calimero che ma già scamazzat a uallera.


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2014)

*scamazzat a uallera*



oscuro ha detto:


> scamazzat a uallera.


uei uei ... uagliuncell ... statt citt, e ch'è, mancamm i rispett ... eh ? scurnacchiaaaaaate, si proprio nu mariuooolo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2014)

Uagliò,non è che io sia dietro le sbarre in isolamento eh


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli equilibri stanno cambiando,la vecchia guardia è sotto assedio,i nuovi avanzano in cerca di gloria e potere.E adesso chi rischia il culo è il"messia"che combatte da solo la sua battagila ormai è accerchiato:"Tacco a spillo sbriciolata","princy"e "busco il sanguinario"gli stanno strappando i peli del culo a morsi.I"i nuovi"son tremendi fra le loro fila"Princy" e "ZadiG"sono le figure più promettenti, eterni nemici, ma con coglioni fumanti,insieme a loro avanza "Busco" il sanguinario.Stanno cadendo uno ad uno,"il messia","zod"sembrano ridotti ai minimi termini.Dopo la caduta Del"CHIAVICA VENETO"e di quei quattro dementi che gli andavano dietro, nuovi equilibri e alleanze si stanno creando.Vi raccomando i cani sciolti:"lds"e Frithurik"detto"mo so cazzi tua"Intanto "i gestori" detti"lecter e Savastano"cercano di arginare le continue sommosse,con risultati non proprio apprezzabili.Intanto oscuro"il signore della notte"aspetta il suo momento,dopo aver cagato in faccia al"CHIAVICA VENETO"cerca di mantenere il potere della vecchia guardia...intanto i nuovi avanzano......



siamo al delirio.
ma quando la smetti di giocare ai soldatini?


----------



## Buscopann (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> siamo al delirio.
> ma quando la smetti di giocare ai soldatini?


Maddai che era simpatico il thread..Ma sei sempre così incazzoso la sera? Di giorno ragnetto e di sera tarantola? 

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maddai che era simpatico il thread..Ma sei sempre così incazzoso la sera? Di giorno ragnetto e di sera tarantola?
> 
> Buscopann


ma santamariasantissimaorapronobi!!!!!!!!
cosi mi sfasci la piazza!!!!!
e io che tiravo fuori l'Orso...per intavolare una bella discussione picccante, davvero!
altro che , simpatica!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (11 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma santamariasantissimaorapronobi!!!!!!!!
> cosi mi sfasci la piazza!!!!!
> e io che tiravo fuori l'Orso...per intavolare una bella discussione picccante, davvero!
> altro che , simpatica!!!!


Se ne sentiva proprio il bisogno eh?! 
Dai..famose 'na scopa. Dai tu le carte?

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (11 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas per onestà intellettuale è bene metterti al corrente che tutte le donne che ho menzionato hanno le mutande saldate al culo,o il culo saldato alle mutande,statt' con tanti pensieri....quindi se non vuoi morire di pippe come sta accadendo a me....pensaci bene....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (11 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' lui che provoca con atteggiamenti equivoci.
> [video=youtube;rWX7YXGRKHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWX7YXGRKHo[/video]


ho le lacrime agli occhi dalle risate:rotfl:questo 3d è uno spasso!


----------



## Eratò (11 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perderete me...ma tanto che ve frega...tenetevi LDS...poi se c'è bisognoa di qualcuna che lo meni non contate su di me!


Per quello ci sto io


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> siamo al delirio.
> ma quando la smetti di giocare ai soldatini?



Hai ragione,incomincerò a postare il mio culo nell'avatar....molto più educativo vero?spider ma vatten'affanculo.:rotfl:


----------



## LDS (11 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Per quello ci sto io


mettetevi in fila per menarmi.

ce n'è di già una che aspetta.....


----------



## LDS (11 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione,incomincerò a postare il mio culo nell'avatar....molto più educativo vero?spider ma vatten'affanculo.:rotfl:


c'è il rischio che esploda il monitor.
non lo fare.


----------



## Spider (12 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione,incomincerò a postare il mio culo nell'avatar....molto più educativo vero?spider ma vatten'affanculo.:rotfl:


io non ho postato il mio culo.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
ho postato me, nella mia naturalezza,
 sei te che hai visto solo quello... sesso e niente altro,
 perchè del sesso sei ossessionato.
fosse per me, se potessi ti posterei, pure la parte anteriore!!!!
per la censura, sacrosanta non si pote..
ma poi cosa cazzarola c'entra l'educazione???

quando cerchi di rispondere seriamente, sei un gran delusione.
perchè non ricominci, con il giro di...cornuto, troia e quant'altro?
mi divertivi molto di più.


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2014)

*Eh*



Spider ha detto:


> io non ho postato il mio culo.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ho postato me, nella mia naturalezza,
> sei te che hai visto solo quello... sesso e niente altro,
> perchè del sesso sei ossessionato.
> ...


E certo,questo è il proprio il sito adatto dove far vedere quanto cazzo sei tarzan ai pratoni del vivaro.....A me non hai mai divertito,ti trovo patetico nei tuoi voli pindarici,patetico nel prendere delle posizioni astruse e da imbecilli,tu sei una delusione sempre,da sobrio e da non sobrio,ti accompagni a persone che ti dicono quello che vuoisentirti dire,e quindi per te diventano brave persone.Spider invece di andartene mezzo nudo come un coglione ai pratoni del vivaro rifletti su quello che cazzo sei.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti accompagni a persone che ti dicono quello che vuoisentirti dire,e quindi per te diventano brave persone.



e chi sono queste persone?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Ottobre 2014)

Oscuro ma dell'avatar di Zodche ne pensi?


----------

